# PS3 using USB Internet connection?



## wonko_the_sane (Jan 16, 2009)

Can any one assist with some info on connecting the PS3 wirelessly to a PC with USB internet connection.
All (most) info refers to bridging two High speed LAN or WAN connections. The access point is connected to the same PC:scratch:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You'll need a wireless router to connect the two.


----------



## wonko_the_sane (Jan 16, 2009)

The PC with Internet connection is connected to an wireless AP. All my other PCs connect through the AP to shared files and media without problems. The internet sharing does not provide options for units connected via the AP. The PS3 connects to the AP but does not find the Internet. I tried bridge connections but my MODEM appears as dial-up, so I cannot bridge a Lan to dial-up connection:scratch::scratch::scratch:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you tried disabling security to see if it would work?


----------



## wonko_the_sane (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that tonight and let you know....


----------



## wonko_the_sane (Jan 16, 2009)

I got it right...thanks it was a combination of advise, luck and RTFM >>>Now for the media server


----------

